# Removal of stitch granulomas



## dyoungberg (Dec 31, 2012)

If a surgeon removes stitch granulomas x 4, can I bill 10120 x 4 or do I bill 10120 only once?

Thanks a bunch & Happy New Year!

Debbie CPC-A
Billing Department
NW FL Surgery Center


----------

